# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Πως θα διαγράψω τη λίστα με τα ονόματα αυτών που χρησιμοποίησαν το skype του υπολογιστή μου;

## titan1

Όταν ανοίγω το skype στην αναδυόμενη λίστα (πριν γίνει σύνδεση) υπάρχουν τα ονόματα (user name) όσων συνδέθηκαν στο skype από τον υπολογιστή μου. Πως μπορών να διαγράψω τα ανεπιθύμητα ονόματα από τη λίστα; Απενεργοποίησα τα cookies μέσα από το λογαριασμό μου αλλά δεν επηρέασαν την εξωτερική λίστα. Επίσης με δεξί κλικ δεν εμφανίζει καμιά επιλογή. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## george123

Θα πας στη διαδρομή C:\Documents and Settings\τοόνομαχρήστησου\Application Data\skype και θα σβήσεις όσους φακέλους αντιστοιχούν με τα ονόματα που θες να σβήσεις.

----------


## titan1

> Θα πας στη διαδρομή C:\Documents and Settings\τοόνομαχρήστησου\Application Data\skype και θα σβήσεις όσους φακέλους αντιστοιχούν με τα ονόματα που θες να σβήσεις.


Ευχαριστώ

----------

